# First time hunting...Success!



## ShadowWalker (Sep 15, 2010)

I finally got into a hunter safety class this summer and got my license. I went out squirrel hunting on public land last Thursday. I wasn't really expecting a lot cause it was my first time and all, but I just wanted to get out and learn a few of the public areas for other upcoming seasons. I got one, saw a few others but the undergrowth is pretty thick so I passed on them because I wasn't sure I'd be able to find them.

Picture is obviously after I got home and changed. I went out by myself and had no one to take pictures of me.

The tool was my 12 gauge Benelli Supernova. Very few public lands up this way allow the use of anything other than shotgun.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on a first. That looks like a nice red. Squirrel is my favorite thing to hunt...I have always hunted them with a shotgun myself.


----------



## JMar650 (Sep 15, 2010)

Good job on your first kill. =D> =D> =D> 
My first memories hunting is with my dad squirrel hunting with the old farm dog. Seemed like we'd walk for miles and miles, though it wasn't that far. Good times. 
Nowadays I take my olded son with me, who is 6, and we go check deer stands and look for rub and scrape lines. My weapon of choice is an old Savage 24 over/under (.22 and 20 gauge).


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrates, now go get you one of these....


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2010)

Good job man! =D> 

I know a few people that love to eat those.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 15, 2010)

Spoon River west of Peoria is open for 22's and Lowden-Miller south of Oregon is open for the month of sept.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 15, 2010)

Squirrel hunting is a lot of fun. And the Benelli, your weapon of choice is good shotgun. My first shotgun was a bolt action .410. Loved hunting Squirrels with it. When My dad used to take us out when we were kids we had a blast. He used a .22 savage and would always out shoot me and my brother. I can remeber him taking 7 squirrels out of one tree using a squirrel caller. He dropped me and my brother Roger off on a fence line with one of us on each side. He then parked down at the end and we walked to him. We walked down the line, I think I shot 2 or three and Roger shot about the same. When we made it to the truck we heard a "Pop". My dad was sitting on the tailgate and said "Go get them squirrels from under that tree." I went over to the tree and found the area littered with squirrels. He sat their calling them up to this one big pecan tree and slaughtered them. I later learned to use a caller that day.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 15, 2010)

Jim said:


> Good job man! =D>
> 
> I know a few people that love to eat those.



As I was growing up that was one of our main staples.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on the tree rat.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 15, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Spoon River west of Peoria is open for 22's and Lowden-Miller south of Oregon is open for the month of sept.


Good to know, although they are a bit of a drive for me. I may have to make the trip anyways. I have a 10/22 I bought in June I haven't even shot yet.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 15, 2010)

ShadowWalker said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > Spoon River west of Peoria is open for 22's and Lowden-Miller south of Oregon is open for the month of sept.
> ...



How far are you from Olney, IL

https://www.roadsideamerica.com/set/squirrels.html


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 15, 2010)

About 4 hours, but it would be an easy detour on the way down to my grandmas in Leitchfield, KY. I don't think they'd like me hunting the city park though 8)


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 15, 2010)

The sickness has started! Good luck and have fun.

KRS


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 15, 2010)

ShadowWalker said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > Spoon River west of Peoria is open for 22's and Lowden-Miller south of Oregon is open for the month of sept.
> ...


They are a bit of a drive for me too. I wish more of Illinois public hunting land was open to rimfires.


----------



## brmurray (Sep 15, 2010)

my first choice is a 410 also. but I currently use a savage 93R17 .17Horandy now. Thumbhole stock, bull barrel. Fun to play with.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 17, 2010)

Way to go!!!!!!!


----------

